# Which Breed to go with



## Oldstyle244 (Nov 7, 2021)

I've got a small place 11 acres total, about 8 sectioned off for cattle (outside Dallas). Last year was our first attempt at raising any and I think we did ok. I bought 2 Brangus heifers, feed them on grass and some cattle cubes; then finished off with deer corn. Bought them in July at around 600 pounds and took them to the butcher in Dec around 950 pounds. I'd like to get that weight up this year but don't want to put a lot more in feed if I dont have too, so I want to start over in April this year. I have the same connection for Brangus again, but I also have someone pushing Angus and another guy who think I should go Lowline Angus. I've tried to research but I am not sure I am coming up with anything definitive on which way would make the most sense. And maybe that's because there isn't?

Thoughts?


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Oldstyle244 said:


> I've got a small place 11 acres total, about 8 sectioned off for cattle (outside Dallas). Last year was our first attempt at raising any and I think we did ok. I bought 2 Brangus heifers, feed them on grass and some cattle cubes; then finished off with deer corn. Bought them in July at around 600 pounds and took them to the butcher in Dec around 950 pounds. I'd like to get that weight up this year but don't want to put a lot more in feed if I dont have too, so I want to start over in April this year. I have the same connection for Brangus again, but I also have someone pushing Angus and another guy who think I should go Lowline Angus. I've tried to research but I am not sure I am coming up with anything definitive on which way would make the most sense. And maybe that's because there isn't?
> 
> Thoughts?


My 2 cents:

If you want to stick with Brangus, do it. How did you like the meat?
But...if you want to try a new breed, check out Charolais. The meat is described often as juicy or buttery, I had some Charolais beef once and it was very tender. On the larger end of the scale as well, so that should cover your want to bring the weight up!

Didn't suggest Dexters (what we breed, raise, sell, butcher) because they are much smaller. But a great breed of cattle with top-notch meat and wonderful dispositions.


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Sorry for the double post:

but I am especially curious how your beef turned out, after I gave the suggestions on prepping for slaughter with the corn and finisher...


----------



## Oldstyle244 (Nov 7, 2021)

MontanaBredRancher said:


> Sorry for the double post:
> 
> but I am especially curious how your beef turned out, after I gave the suggestions on prepping for slaughter with the corn and finisher...


Turned out great, very marbled and delicious, I just wish the cuts would have been bigger, so I need to grow them out a little more this time


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Oldstyle244 said:


> Turned out great, very marbled and delicious, I just wish the cuts would have been bigger, so I need to grow them out a little more this time


That is great! Have you made a decision about what breed you will be raising this year?


----------



## Bullshirt (9 mo ago)

I have not been able to find how to start a new thread, so I am making a contribution here.

Breed choice can depend on a number of factors:
1.Temperament.
2. Proven growth rate.
3. Feed conversion rate.
4. Proven high dressing percentage.
5. Polled or horned.
6. Your whim - appearance, color etc.

Other factors can enter into consideration, such as the type of pastures you have. 

Regarding this last point: Our family had a cattle stud on a small 100 acre property. It was extremely fertile, and carried 9 bulls, 175 breeders, and their followers through winter with the only supplementary feed being occasional feeding out a high protein hay one winter.

I should point out that the climate was mild, and we had snow only every 4 or 5 years.

We sold that property and moved to a 1000 acre property that was not nearly as fertile. It was a whole new ball game. Our cattle were used to living on peaches and cream, but now they had to work for a living. During winters we had to cut branches off edible trees. Our stocking rate rose to only 300 head, but we were also farming wheat.

It took a while to convince the cattle to eat tree loppings, but after we sprayed a lot of it with molasses, which they enjoyed, they eagerly joined us when they heard the sound of the chainsaws.

The cattle still produced well, and the young ones kept growing at an acceptable rate.


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Great contribution @Bullshirt
To start a thread you click the top forums link (right side of laptop screen) and find whichever sub-forum you want. The "create a post" button is at the top of the screen


----------

